# Going rate for man with Digger



## hanorac (19 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I got a guy in to do a bit of work for me, we had agreed a price,  he completed what he thought was the job, didn't ask me if it was ok or anything just left and won't come back to finish it as he said he'd completed the job.

Anyway even though he didn't do all that was needed he did enough for me to be getting on, I obviously don't want to pay him for the full job (and if i didn't know him i'd not pay him until it was complete but thats not going to happen- some business man eh!)
so whats the current rate for that kind of guy, pre-recession i'd paid him €35p/h


----------



## Marietta (19 Oct 2010)

Did you not agree a price with him before you employed him?


----------



## Leo (20 Oct 2010)

What percentage of the work was completed? You could offer him that percentage of the agreed price.


----------



## CharlieR (23 Oct 2010)

In the current climate costs for plant have dramatically dropped. What was costing £35/hr in good times will be between £15 to £20/hr now. If they are sat in a shed they are making no money. 

I am getting a 15t machine and driver for £18/hr, consumables paid for by me, diesel, grease etc.


----------



## onq (23 Oct 2010)

+1 What Leo has suggested.

I don't know why you agreed a rate and didn't agree the extent of what was to be done.
If you engage men to do work without a written contract this is what can happen.

Normally the contract should be completed per the rate/price agreed.
You cannot drop an agreed rate/price in the middle of it AFAIK.

That might be a matter for the askaboutlaw forum perhaps.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                        as a defence or support - in and of itself -   should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                        Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## Sconhome (23 Oct 2010)

hanorac said:


> I got a guy in to do a bit of work for me, we had agreed a price,  he completed what he thought was the job, didn't ask me if it was ok or anything just left and won't come back to finish it as he said he'd completed



The difference appears to be between what you agreed was to be done and what you need to be done.

If the job is bigger now that what was agreed then you have to make a new agreement and pay him what you owe.


----------



## onq (24 Oct 2010)

Also in relation to what Leo has suggested, was the work to be done ever defined and agreed between the parties?
You can only agree to pay him for the work on a percentage basis if both parties know what 100% is.
More importantly if the terms are uncertain, you might not have any form of contract between you

From [broken link removed]

_"An agreement the terms of which are uncertain is void."_

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                         as a defence or support - in and of itself -    should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                         Real Life with rights to inspect and issue  reports    on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------

